# Sailing from Galveston to Flower Gardens



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Anyone know when the best time of year to make a trip from Galveston to the Flower Gardens?

We are looking for the best time of year for sailing weather and the best time of year for diving conditions... hopefully they run concurrently!

Thanks!


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

*flower gardens*

There are dive boats that leave out of Freeport Texas that go to the Flower Gardens. I have wanted to put a group of sailboats together to do this myself as there is safety in numbers. The seas right now (12:46 p.m. central on 12/26/06 are 9 to 13 feet. Probably not a good time to be there.
pigslo


----------



## messenger (Oct 21, 2006)

On trips I have made from Texas/Louisiana to Yucatan for a winter, we would plan on leaving during a good norther, directly after any squall line passage. These decisions were made only after a trip to the weather bureau to discern if the front was strong enough to get ALL the way to Yucatan and beyond. This was primarily from November to February. A couple of days of heavy and constantly diminishing following seas, then, almost always, followed by a day or so of calm, then just enough east and southeast flow as we rounded Cantoy. March, April, and into early May are, historically (aside from being in a hurricane), the worst months of weather in the Northern Gulf for offshore activities, from Northern Gulf ports. Cold fronts seldom make it through, and you end up with day after day of strong south and southwest winds, and miserable sea conditions offshore. Many commercial fishermen, along with savvy oilfield management, in the Northern Gulf, also use this “leaving on a “norther” ploy. As far as scuba operations from a 6 kt. sailing vessel, anchored up on a reef a hundred miles at sea, umm, I’d have to think long and hard about that.


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

Messenger, thanks for the insight from a guy that has been there. 
pigslo


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

If I'm reading this right, that would make April a good time to go from the Yucatan to Florida, would it not?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thank you messenger.pigslo it may not be a good idea


----------

